# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تحصیل مجدد در پزشکی ؟!

## HellishBoy

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 

من چند تا تاپیک با این موضوع رو دیدم اما هیچکدوم سوالم رو پاسخ نمیداد
سوال : من دانشجوی رشته مهندسی برق در دانشگاه سراسری می باشم . آیا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن در این رشته میتونم مجددا کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی یا داروسازی بصورت روزانه ( دقت کنید که گفتم روزانه !! ) مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟

ممنون میشم اگر نظراتتون رو ننویسید و مستندانه پاسخ بدید . 
یا اگر نمیدونید بگید من سوالم رو از کی باید بپرسم بالاخره ؟

سپاس

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
> 
> من چند تا تاپیک با این موضوع رو دیدم اما هیچکدوم سوالم رو پاسخ نمیداد
> سوال : من دانشجوی رشته مهندسی برق در دانشگاه سراسری می باشم . آیا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن در این رشته میتونم مجددا کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی یا داروسازی بصورت روزانه ( دقت کنید که گفتم روزانه !! ) مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر نظراتتون رو ننویسید و مستندانه پاسخ بدید . 
> یا اگر نمیدونید بگید من سوالم رو از کی باید بپرسم بالاخره ؟
> 
> سپاس


متاسفانه بعدبایدسربازی تموم کنی بعدش مشکلی نی

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HellishBoy


سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 

من چند تا تاپیک با این موضوع رو دیدم اما هیچکدوم سوالم رو پاسخ نمیداد
سوال : من دانشجوی رشته مهندسی برق در دانشگاه سراسری می باشم . آیا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن در این رشته میتونم مجددا کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی یا داروسازی بصورت روزانه ( دقت کنید که گفتم روزانه !! ) مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟

ممنون میشم اگر نظراتتون رو ننویسید و مستندانه پاسخ بدید . 
یا اگر نمیدونید بگید من سوالم رو از کی باید بپرسم بالاخره ؟

سپاس


با توجه به دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور 97 کسیکه فارغ التحصیل کارشناسیه (روزانه یا غیر روزانه) بر خلاف فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد میتونه درصورت قبولی پزشکی یا دارو و غیره رو به صورت روزانه بخونه و شهریه نده. سال 96 هم اینگونه بود. ولی تا 95  کسیکه لیسانس روزانه داشت حتی اگه پزشکی روزانه قبول میشد باید شهریه میداد.
اما یه موضوع دیگم هست به نام خدمت سربازی
طبق همون دفترچه ثبت نام واسه هر فرد تو هر مقطع یه بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه. و خودش توضیح داده که فارغ التحصیل لیسانس قبل از کنکور مجدد و خوندن رشته دوم باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت دائم اخذ کنه وگرنه مجاز به تحصیل نیست.
اما دانشجوی انصرافی این مشکلو نداره و میتونه بدون رفتن به سربازی دوباره تو رشته ی دیگه ای از طریق کنکور سراسری قبول بشه و تحصیل کنه.
واسه اطمینانتون تو ورودیای همین امسال ما ینی 96 هست کسی که لیسانس برق روزانه از صنعتی اصفهان گرفته بعد رفته سربازی و الانم دانشجوی پزشکی روزانه است بدون هیچگونه شهریه ای.*

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
> 
> من چند تا تاپیک با این موضوع رو دیدم اما هیچکدوم سوالم رو پاسخ نمیداد
> سوال : من دانشجوی رشته مهندسی برق در دانشگاه سراسری می باشم . آیا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن در این رشته میتونم مجددا کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی یا داروسازی بصورت روزانه ( دقت کنید که گفتم روزانه !! ) مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر نظراتتون رو ننویسید و مستندانه پاسخ بدید . 
> یا اگر نمیدونید بگید من سوالم رو از کی باید بپرسم بالاخره ؟
> 
> سپاس


اتفاقا یکی از دوست های منم که *فارغ التحصیل عمران دانشگاه آزاد هست* هم امسال میخواد کنکور بده ! دو سه ماه پیش میگفت رفتم پرسیدم اونها هم گفتن واسه 3 تا رشته تاپ با *اغماض* معافیت تحصیلی صادر میکنیم ! حالا ببینیم بعدا چی میشه ! نمیدونم شاید دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد بوده بهش گفتن صادر میکنیم ! 

طبق نوشته های دفترچه کنکور که شما نمیتونی ولی اگه بخوای مطمئن بشی برو نظام وظیفه ازشون سوال کن ! بهترین راه همینه !

----------


## FaaRshD

> *
> 
> با توجه به دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور 97 کسیکه فارغ التحصیل کارشناسیه (روزانه یا غیر روزانه) بر خلاف فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد میتونه درصورت قبولی پزشکی یا دارو و غیره رو به صورت روزانه بخونه و شهریه نده. سال 96 هم اینگونه بود. ولی تا 95  کسیکه لیسانس روزانه داشت حتی اگه پزشکی روزانه قبول میشد باید شهریه میداد.
> اما یه موضوع دیگم هست به نام خدمت سربازی
> طبق همون دفترچه ثبت نام واسه هر فرد تو هر مقطع یه بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه. و خودش توضیح داده که فارغ التحصیل لیسانس قبل از کنکور مجدد و خوندن رشته دوم باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت دائم اخذ کنه وگرنه مجاز به تحصیل نیست.
> اما دانشجوی انصرافی این مشکلو نداره و میتونه بدون رفتن به سربازی دوباره تو رشته ی دیگه ای از طریق کنکور سراسری قبول بشه و تحصیل کنه.
> واسه اطمینانتون تو ورودیای همین امسال ما ینی 96 هست کسی که لیسانس برق روزانه از صنعتی اصفهان گرفته بعد رفته سربازی و الانم دانشجوی پزشکی روزانه است بدون هیچگونه شهریه ای.*


من دفترچه رو خوندم ولی یه چیزیو متوجه نشدم طبق گفته های شما ! این قانون فقط واسه دانشجو های دانشگاه سراسری صدق میکنه یا دانشجوهای همه نوع دانشگاه چه آزاد و چه پیام نور رو هم شامل میشه ؟؟ 




> *الانم دانشجوی پزشکی روزانه است*


اگه یه نفر فارغ التحصیل روزانه باشه و بخواد تو آزاد رشته های پزشکی رو بخونه هم باید بره سربازی یا فقط دانشجو های سراسری !؟

----------


## HellishBoy

دوستان یک دنیا ممنووووون از همه توضیحاتتون !
خیلی لطف کردید !!


 :22:  :22:  :22:

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaaRshD


من دفترچه رو خوندم ولی یه چیزیو متوجه نشدم طبق گفته های شما ! این قانون فقط واسه دانشجو های دانشگاه سراسری صدق میکنه یا دانشجوهای همه نوع دانشگاه چه آزاد و چه پیام نور رو هم شامل میشه ؟؟ 



اگه یه نفر فارغ التحصیل روزانه باشه و بخواد تو آزاد رشته های پزشکی رو بخونه هم باید بره سربازی یا فقط دانشجو های سراسری !؟


کلا نظام وظیفه کاری با روزانه یا پردیس یا آزاد بودن دانشجو نداره و هرکسی لیسانس بگیره(روزانه یا غیر روزانه) و بخواد پزشکی یا دارو یا هرچی بخونه چه سراسری چه آزاد باید اول بره سربازی و پایان خدمت بگیره.*

----------


## siamak136

پس چرا تو دفترچه نوشته هرکسی حق داره یبار فقط تحصیل رایگان داشته باشه

----------


## siamak136

> *
> 
> با توجه به دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور 97 کسیکه فارغ التحصیل کارشناسیه (روزانه یا غیر روزانه) بر خلاف فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد میتونه درصورت قبولی پزشکی یا دارو و غیره رو به صورت روزانه بخونه و شهریه نده. سال 96 هم اینگونه بود. ولی تا 95  کسیکه لیسانس روزانه داشت حتی اگه پزشکی روزانه قبول میشد باید شهریه میداد.
> اما یه موضوع دیگم هست به نام خدمت سربازی
> طبق همون دفترچه ثبت نام واسه هر فرد تو هر مقطع یه بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه. و خودش توضیح داده که فارغ التحصیل لیسانس قبل از کنکور مجدد و خوندن رشته دوم باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت دائم اخذ کنه وگرنه مجاز به تحصیل نیست.
> اما دانشجوی انصرافی این مشکلو نداره و میتونه بدون رفتن به سربازی دوباره تو رشته ی دیگه ای از طریق کنکور سراسری قبول بشه و تحصیل کنه.
> واسه اطمینانتون تو ورودیای همین امسال ما ینی 96 هست کسی که لیسانس برق روزانه از صنعتی اصفهان گرفته بعد رفته سربازی و الانم دانشجوی پزشکی روزانه است بدون هیچگونه شهریه ای.*


پس چرا تو دفترچه نوشته هرکسی حق داره یبار فقط تحصیل رایگان داشته باشه

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط siamak136


پس چرا تو دفترچه نوشته هرکسی حق داره یبار فقط تحصیل رایگان داشته باشه


تو هر مقطع یه باره. دکترای عمومی معادل کارشناسی ارشده و اخذ مدرک کارشناسی روزانه فرد رو از حق تحصیل رایگان در مقطع دکترای عمومی محروم نمیکنه.*

----------

